# Age of Electrolux Dishwasher



## Sycamore Inn (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, 
After searching the net I could not locate the age of my dishwasher. The model #FDS750RCB0, Serial #TH32935054, can anyone tell me the manf date or point me to a website where I could find it? 

Thank You 
Sycamore Inn


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.electroluxappliances.com...rolux+dishwasher&utm_campaign=SearchBrGeneral


----------



## Sycamore Inn (Jan 25, 2011)

Been there done that. But thanks!


----------



## Sycamore Inn (Jan 25, 2011)

I had to call Electrolux and my dishwasher is so old they had little information on it but think it was manufactured about 2003.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

10 years is old? I must have a relic!


----------



## Panda2 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sycamore, did you look at the label inside the door or interior panels? There may be a date there, with model and serial number. If you've had it for 10 years and in working order that's great!


----------

